# Close Up Contest VOTE!!!



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Vote for your favorite Close-Up Contest Entrant!! Here are the choices:

Vortex:








Sagesmommy:








Luvin_Hedgies:








Roseykrh:








Hndspk:








iamdbf:








PixiesExoticHedgies:








Zoologist:








Drowsydreamer:









Please vote!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

UH OH! hold still, a fly keeps landin on ur upper lip. :arrow: :roll: see it? lemme swat it... oh no, u got a bloody mouth now!  see? hey, atleast i got the fly. :roll: oh wait... darn. i didn't. nvm.

gosh i bored. lolz.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO! hahaha :lol: it dose look like its bleeding  , 

dose anyone know when the contest voteing ends?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Probobly when there is a substancial lead and the voting has been going on for ove a couple of weeks. Only allquills knows for sure, and if she was on(i'm guessing she is the right word. correct me if i'm wrong), then ur pic would be fixed...

As for the smiley, i think it looks like it is bleeding cuz the toungues connests at the corners of the mouth, so it looks like an open red mouth. Me and hedgie17 came up with a suprising amount of smiley stuff. u know this guy is the only round one?  lets point and laugh. :? :lol: (the first one is like trying not too laugh, but then it can't help it.) yup. like i said bored. maybe i'll make a smiley post if fun stuff sumday... nah. prbably not.  :ugeek:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Someone asked earlier today about voting for this contest. Thus, I'm bumping it up for others to see. Due to recent situations with AllQuills, we don't know when she'll return to the HHC.

:?: If no one has a problem with it, I'll keep this forum up to date for her. *LG*....if you prefer to do this, please feel free to take it over. I just thought I'd bump it up and try to get this contest closed, since AllQuills is temporarily unavailable.

The deadline for voting will be: Sunday, October 19th and the winner will be announced on Monday.

:idea: In order to keep too many contests from happening at the same time, I'd like to propose that we go back to LG's original rules, where the winner of this contest will choose the topic for the next contest.

Pixie


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay! Turbo got a vote that wasn't from me!!!!!! I feel so proud.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

AH! is it too late to change my picture? pleaseeee??!!?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, once the voting starts, it's too late to change the pictures.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

aw shoot  maybe next time.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

zoologist, I think the one that's there is adorable.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

awww what happened to allquills?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

What happened to allquills you ask??? I think that if it wasn't personal, it would be said already.

Hey, whover edited the pic, thanks. it was kind.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

oh well sorry i just didnt know if she posted it somewhere else and i didnt see it ... and since some people seemed to know that she was missing when i didnt i thought i missed something.... :|


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm guessing PEH was PM'd by allquills. (pixie exotic hedgehogs was private messaged)


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Nope, no PM and nothing private. It's all on the forums for anyone to read.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

One more day to vote.......
Contest ends Sunday night and winner will be announced on Monday.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*Drum roll please........and the WINNER is........*
*Luvin_Hedgies*
Congratulations, you are now qualified to *CHOOSE THE TOPIC* of our next contest.

:arrow: Please send a PM to *LizardGirl*, and let her know what your new topic will be. Let's hand the reigns back over to LG and let her take care of all future contests. I'd like to propose that we go back to LGs original rules, to only have one contest at a time. If you are interested in a contest topic, please contact LG to see what she might have planned. She does a great job running these contests, so let's allow her the opportunity to do it all by herself.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks LG for saying Cloud's pic was cute 


also, thanks to the one person who voted for Cloud, cause it wasn't me! way to boost Cloud's self esteem!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

sagesmommy said:


> oh well sorry i just didnt know if she posted it somewhere else and i didnt see it ... and since some people seemed to know that she was missing when i didnt i thought i missed something.... :|


no need to apologize. you did/said nothing wrong.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

lilhoglet said:


> sagesmommy said:
> 
> 
> > oh well sorry i just didnt know if she posted it somewhere else and i didnt see it ... and since some people seemed to know that she was missing when i didnt i thought i missed something.... :|
> ...


 Thank you i felt bad there for asking where it wasnt wanted!


----------

